# If your kids have a shower



## lau86

A few questions, do you let them get their hair wet each time? My son had a bath each day but seems to want a shower at the moment. I don't know whether to buy a shower cap or just let him get on with it. Also what shower gels are good quality for kids skin?


----------



## loeylo

My dd is quite young but we don't have a bath so she has been having showers since she was able to stand. Her hair is washed every time she has a shower (every second day) and we use oilatum, simple, or child's farm all over wash.


----------



## CaptainMummy

My girls have a shower most nights (or during the day, they ask quite often for a shower as they think it's great fun) and they absolutely get their hair wet every time. 9/10 they choose a shower over a bath, because they like to take toys in and play with them and they obviously don't stand in the bath when it's full of water. I don't wash their hair every time though. I also just use the tesco head to toe body wash on them (hair and body) and my eldest uses whatever shower gel I have for myself.


----------



## Zephram

Just let him get on with it. If my kids go in the shower (they get to choose a shower or a bath and sometimes they have a shower phase where they want to go in the shower every day for a couple of weeks) they get wet all over, hair included. I only shampoo their hair 2-4 times a week, but their hair gets wet every day. Can't imagine faffing about with a shower cap with a kid, getting wet hair does them no harm.


----------



## loeylo

Zephram said:


> Just let him get on with it. If my kids go in the shower (they get to choose a shower or a bath and sometimes they have a shower phase where they want to go in the shower every day for a couple of weeks) they get wet all over, hair included. I only shampoo their hair 2-4 times a week, but their hair gets wet every day. Can't imagine faffing about with a shower cap with a kid, getting wet hair does them no harm.

I think it probably depends on hair type, my daughter and I have fine hair and if our hair gets wet it goes into greasy clumps, it's really horrible!


----------



## Vickie

My kids are almost 9 and 5. They both have a shower every day (they are quite dirty at the end of each day, especially in the warm months!). Their hair is generally washed but sometimes we skip this step if we are running late. My daughter has very long hair so we tie it back if we aren't washing it. My son we usually just bring the shower head down and spray him with it, wash him up, and spray him off. If we leave him to it his hair generally gets very wet.


----------



## Bevziibubble

My DD has baths mostly but when she does have a shower I let her get her hair wet if she wants to :)


----------



## lau86

He has one every day and loves it, I just don't want him to damage his hair getting it wet every day as I know mine would be awful if I did that


----------



## becsboo

I let them decide I don't use anything special just what I use :)


----------



## Lara310809

Yep, we wash hair with every shower.


----------



## jd83

Mine wash their hair every time they are in the shower, and they use a kids all in one shampoo-body wash. I think it's Kids Loreal, maybe?


----------



## Wobbles

My girls wash their hair every shower. I prefer them to wash their hair in the shower vs the bath, IN the bath I tie their hairs up.


----------



## Babybump87

Mine get their hair washed everytime they have a shower /bath . If they have a bath I just use the shower to wash their hair ( we have a shower over the bath). 

We just use kids shampoo no particular brand whatever DD1 picks lol. We only use shower gels they get on prescription for their skin .


----------



## sequeena

Thomas is having a shower every day at the moment because it's so warm (sun cream) and we're trying to get him over his fear of the shower. We have a separate shower, it's not a big space so he always gets his hair wet even if I don't wash it (he also has hair gel every day so even if I don't use shampoo I like to rinse it out) I use the Tesco kids shower gel. Shampoo I use the Tesco kids one, the melon scent I think.


----------



## minties

I hardly ever wash their hair with anything other than water as they don't seem to need it. Sophie has only had hers washed in plain water for days on end and it is clean. Needs a trim though as the ends are rough.

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/IMG_20170609_140328.jpg


----------



## lau86

minties said:


> I hardly ever wash their hair with anything other than water as they don't seem to need it. Sophie has only had hers washed in plain water for days on end and it is clean. Needs a trim though as the ends are rough.
> 
> https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/IMG_20170609_140328.jpg

Oh wow her hair is gorgeous!


----------



## loeylo

minties said:


> I hardly ever wash their hair with anything other than water as they don't seem to need it. Sophie has only had hers washed in plain water for days on end and it is clean. Needs a trim though as the ends are rough.
> 
> https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/IMG_20170609_140328.jpg

Her hair is lovely! It looks quite thick which I think makes a difference. My hair is thin and so is my daughters, so they get oily quicker.


----------



## minties

Her hair is really fine, but it's just starting to thicken up a little.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Her hair is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## SarahBear

There's nothing wrong with wet hair unless it's causing dry scalp. As for jells, I just wash my kids in water. Since Violet doesn't like her hair scrubbed, I do use shampoo since it washes hair faster than plain water, but that's it. I do rinse in vinegar because our water is slightly hard... actually, my husband did recently order leave in conditioner. I don't remember the brand... can't go look right now.

Edit: Oh and I only wash the kids' hair every 2 weeks. I don't even use shampoo in my hair. If scrubbed properly, shampoo isn't necessary at all.


----------



## morri

My lo's hair only gets water too as she hates shampoo. I also only wash mine with water.


----------

